# Full moon and your cycle...



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

This may sound totally weird but I'm wondering if anyone else has cramping near the full moon or does your cycle coincide with the moons? Mine is menses with the new moon and ovulate with the full moon. I started using FF back in the fall and have definitely noticed a pattern now. I've been cramping all day today.

Just curious....


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Yep, I've noticed a correlation. I was born on (or near) a new moon, and ever since I've gotten my post partum menses back I've noticed that when I have actually ovulated, it is triggered by the new moon. Then my af comes around the full moon.

It's all pretty cool.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tweetybirds2*
ever since I've gotten my post partum menses back I've noticed that when I have actually ovulated, it is triggered by the new moon. Then my af comes around the full moon.

EXACTLY the same for me, too! Wild, isn't it!?!? I love being able to look at the moon and know where I am in my cycle!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

yes!!!

I got pregnant twice on the full moon...first was a loss but current is still sticking....

I was getting concerned about some mild cramping but realised the full moon is here so this is normal for me, i had mild craping last full moon too!


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

*wiping my brow*

glad i'm not alone.

i've thought about it before and it kinda makes me sad cause if i hadn't had to be induced dd would have probably gone a couple more weeks till the new moon....









guess next time i'll know....

guess i could not even use ff and tell when af is due.....cool!

allgirls: thinking sticky for you!


----------



## beemama (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, I had noticed the same thing since joining "the one thread"... the new moon was approaching and there were at least 3 BFP's & 3 starting AF (I was one of them)... yesterday was a full moon & a few AF's, a BFP & guess what? I ovulated! Pretty cool. I know dd was conceived on a full moon, probably would've been born on one w/out medical intervention.
I love that we're so tied in w/ the moon, dd is already fascinated w/ it... when she catches sight of it she yells out "MOON", like she would "ball" or "dog", just as exciting for her... it's also the first thing she points out in pictures.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

beemama,

my dd is obsessed with the moon, also. when she sees it, she acts like it's an old friend.









the new moon is only 11 days away........

why am i cranky now?







:


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

mum2a&a said:


> Mine is menses with the new moon and ovulate with the full moon. QUOTE]


----------

